# what broadband speed do you get?



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Just done a test on mine as it was reputed to be to be 50mb Broadband from Virgin Media and was very surprised as the result



Shame from next week, we get a max of 2.5mb at our new place on a good day as long as the wind ain't blowing and it's sunny!!!:lol: Gonna be like dial up all over again!

to test yours, www.speedtest.net


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

Jesus that is good, but if I had a choice I would prefer a 30% loss in DL speed and a 30% increase in UL speed


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

With BT Infinity


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> Jesus that is good, but if I had a choice I would prefer a 30% loss in DL speed and a 30% increase in UL speed


I think upload speed is an afterthought for Virgin.
When we had 20mb broadband, we were getting around 16mb download and about 0.61 avg upload!


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Davy said:


> With BT Infinity


Interesting Davy. Running Infinity here too with 34.77 download and only 1.6 upload.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Solid 50Mb here too.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Pay for 8mbps - not to bad and it only costs me £7.50 a month.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

30Mb here test always show between 31& 32


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

ardandy said:


> Solid 50Mb here too.


Mines shockingly slow, 2.6Mb download. Apparently I'm about as far away form our local exchange as I could be and there are no plans to upgrade in the future..

Then again I only use it for browsing and emiling so I can live with it, just.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Paying for VM 20Mb, so not bad :thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Rubbish really in our area


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

This is 50mb with VM on my laptop, usually 49-50 on the desktop......


----------



## Andrewh10 (Jul 24, 2007)

Pleased with mine.... sometimes get 40mb download with same upload

Forgot to add this is BT Infinity....


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm on virgin 50 meg too and love it


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

50 mb :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: oh my ****in days



it may say 3 but some things take an age


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Mine is crap, over 6 miles from my exchange.


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1442227932.png
Is there a prize for slowest!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

how do you get thet to pacte in message??


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Im **** poor here.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

12.5 dl
0.75 ul

Sky broadand 20 meg but don't get the full whack


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Showshine said:


> 12.5 dl
> 0.75 ul
> 
> Sky broadand 20 meg but don't get the full whack


Thats what i pay for too and only get 2. something


----------



## ecksmen (Jun 10, 2007)

Cardiff, Virgin Media. 50Mbps down / 5Mbps Up.


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm on virgin 10mb so not bad for what I pay for


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

You lot are completely spoilt!

My small estate seemed to get the short straw and got connected via the 'long route' to the exchange.



Despite this, I'm still amazed how much I can reasonably do - when I want to post pictures here though, it does seem to take forever to upload them to image shack!

No sign of BT Infinity in my area and I do wonder in reality how much better that'll be - the cleverly don't guarantee the speeds they sell so I wonder if I might pay a lot to go up to 2 Megs! Assuming we ever get it here that is!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1442365257.png[/URL

Sky Unlimited.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

100.1Mbit/s Down and 9.81Mbit/s Up here on the Virgin connection. 37.13Mbit/s Down and 7.35Mbit/s Up on the Infinity connection.


Edit: I can't use speedtest websites in the normal way, because the dual-WAN mucks it up.


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Just been lashing it down here and my 'speed' has dropped from 5021kbps to 4127kbps. But its not BT's infrastructure that causes this. Not!


----------



## ecksmen (Jun 10, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> 100.1Mbit/s Down and 9.81Mbit/s Up here on the Virgin connection. 37.13Mbit/s Down and 7.35Mbit/s Up on the Infinity connection.
> 
> Edit: I can't use speedtest websites in the normal way, because the dual-WAN mucks it up.


What do you do that requires so much bandwidth?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]

Slower than 82% of GB? :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

Nothing to write home about although that result is pretty quick! It can drop to less than 2mb/s..


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

centenary said:


> Just been lashing it down here and my 'speed' has dropped from 5021kbps to 4127kbps. But its not BT's infrastructure that causes this. Not!


Thanks BT, got up this morning (continued overnight rain) and its down to 580kbps.  ****. But its not BT's infrastructure


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Pretty poor considering we're paying for 8mb broadband. On a really good day I can just about get 320 kb/s when downloading a file but that's as fast as it ever goes.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

ecksmen said:


> What do you do that requires so much bandwidth?


I host my website and ftp from my home server and also use it for VPN and music streaming while at work.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

****e: But that's BT for you (so I hear). Done via wireless connection.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Hmmmmmm


----------



## RobP (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Tonights offering........


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

alipman said:


> Hmmmmmm


Why the Hmmmmmm? That's spot on for L Broadband.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I have 100MB broadband and it differs everyday. The other day it hit 87MB but its taken a hit again today.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

DampDog said:


> Mines shockingly slow, 2.6Mb download. Apparently I'm about as far away form our local exchange as I could be and there are no plans to upgrade in the future..
> 
> Then again I only use it for browsing and emiling so I can live with it, just.


Yeah, that's reet grand. My old man gets 256kb (maybe 512kb at a push) and if he can get enough up to issue a fetch then he's a lucky man. BBC iPlayer doesn't downscale enough on his blu-ray player to watch! :lol:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Coxy914 said:


> I think upload speed is an afterthought for Virgin.
> When we had 20mb broadband, we were getting around 16mb download and about 0.61 avg upload!


It's being resolved, but only recently with the advent of social networking has our usage profile demanded anything more than high download speeds and enough upload to host a 16-player match, with decent latency. Now we're all after uploading hundreds of images in a whack to Facebook, and uploading HD content to Youtube, VM (as with other ISPs) are looking at how to address this and have given 50Mb customers 5Mb up, 100Mb customers 10Mb up, and the lower packages have had a token increase. On the whole I think it's fair, at the end of the day the people who upload immense amounts of data are in similar numbers to those who download immense amounts of data, so I don't see why paying for a 'premium' package is too much of a hardship.

It wasn't all that long ago that you needed very, very deep pockets for more than 1Mb upload...


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Bt broadband,no idea if it is any good :lol:

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1444371063.png

Edit: slower than 69% of britain,great!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

paying for 10mb for Aol, so dont know how this works?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Paying for 8Mb/s from Talktalk - getting 1.2 yesterday as a max!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Autobrite Detailer said:


> paying for 10mb for Aol, so dont know how this works?


Someone's changed your ISP :lol:


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Should be getting 40mb soon, I see they have started digging up the pavement.


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

Sometimes I think putting stuff in the post would be quicker


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

"Slower than 82% of GB" - why doesn't that surprise me :lol:

Typical crappy Scottish rural service with little hope of it getting and better despite the promises from the poisonous lying nationalist barsteward in Edinburgh who is making such a mess of our country.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Matt197 said:


> Should be getting 40mb soon, I see they have started digging up the pavement.






























Very happy with my speed now, consistent no matter the time of day.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Sky Unlimited


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry only managing 155Mb/s down and 18.8Mb/s up. Still thats at work. 

Fish


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

am on normal bt line
green boxes at ends of street so when infinity is here ill upgrade,but happy with this


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Installed last week, used to get 3.7 on a good day.

Paula


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Virgin Media up to 30MB..


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

The work connection is rubbish


typical BT


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Meant to be on the 10/12 connection


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Meant to be on a 10Mb/s connection...









yeah right!


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

this is a work server. about 10 mb at home, will test later.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

getting faster.....


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I think this is ok as I normally have to host cod matches.due to my mates crap speeds.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Virgin Media/NTL-Hell 20MB Connection.










Fish


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Virgin Media, fastest available - Joys of living in a Grade 2 listed cottage...


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID (May 7, 2011)

0.30 MB 
all i can say is its faster than dial up lol


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

upto 10mb package on o2


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Paying for up to 10 meg so happy with that. they're doubling to 20 meg in june around our way, so looking forward to that


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

live in the middle of nowhere and as far from the exchange as you can be


----------



## BandyQuill (Jun 21, 2010)

well im at work at the moment but...



well we are an ISP...


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1820871043.png


----------



## fabiano (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Matt197 said:


> Should be getting 40mb soon, I see they have started digging up the pavement.





Matt197 said:


> Very happy with my speed now, consistent no matter the time of day.


Just been upgraded to 80/20


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

Im on virgin 50mb (apparently upgrading to 100mb) and i get a big 25mb :lol: my fault though, computer is too old and had to change settings in router or it wont connect. Does the full 50mb when connected via wire


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Hotchy said:


> Im on virgin 50mb (apparently upgrading to 100mb) and i get a big 25mb :lol: my fault though, computer is too old and had to change settings in router or it wont connect. Does the full 50mb when connected via wire


try a different speed test site.

TalkTalks works really well.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone tried the TuneUp programme on Speedtest website? Will it download loads of crap onto my computer?


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

30mb for me, soon to be 60 under Virgin!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

No idea what we are supposed to get?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Not sure what it's supposed to be but quite happy with it.


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

Our 'titernet pigeon is a little old and tired


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Coxy914 said:


> Just done a test on mine as it was reputed to be to be 50mb Broadband from Virgin Media and was very surprised as the result
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually if you get a good quality line with low contention ratio 2.5Mb will be fine :thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

30mb for me


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

This is what you get up near the moon........

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1939142405.png

0.60 Mbps D/load 0.29 Mbps U/load 45ms Ping









Currently with AOL and going to change because they've messed me about for months. Any recommendations? I know folk who have problems with BT, Virgin is cable based as I understand so not available up here - where to now, lads?


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1939404983.png

Just requested my MAC code BT offered 40mb through infinity....


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Much better!


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

Over wireless network - bit better when hardwired to router but ok for free I suppose (part of my orange mob contract)


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

not bad I suppose !!!


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Not bad for 6pm. 

Fish


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

meh that's probably the fastest we'd get round here


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

6 to 8 meg upload and 0.6 to 0.85 upload with latest exchange update remember usually your router it capped to lower your band width


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Down in Devon, the wifi where we are is the slowest ever, lucky I'm with t mobile, getting up to 3 meg on my iPhone, got two iPads and two iPhone sharing my hotspot, more than enough for catch up tv, iplayer and itvplayer, very impressed with t mobile in the west county, faster than bt broadband it appears.

Getting this today, in a thunderstorm on a campsite in Beer.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

currently have my macbook, ipad, blackberry connected, its what we pay for and what we get so does us 

Been very chuffed with Virgin to be honest.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Just waiting for BT engineer to install fibre optic . 60 mps coming here . Currently with aol and sick of only 4-5 mps and paying for crap service .


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Im on Virgin and get 21 download and 1.9 upload..


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

BT Infinity


----------



## BondRS (Jul 22, 2012)

Virgins fiber optic - 
48meg download, 5meg upload


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Talktalk essentials.
£6.50 a month
3.6meg download, ~0.6mb upload

Works fine with everything including xbox live, iPlayer, sky go etc


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

after recent bt update it averages 15mbs download and 1.4mbs upload


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

30meg Turgin + new modemamagig.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

20mb Virgin


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Just over 38MB tonight on the BT Speed Test.

BT Infinity is pretty damn good for me.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I get 14mb download speed and about 1 upload ADSL with SKY


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Just upgraded to BT Infinity today ......










Very very happy with results so far TBH. 

James


----------

